# Which cuticle oil do you use?



## Sophia (Dec 11, 2006)

Which cuticle oil do you use, and are you happy with that?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 11, 2006)

i dont use an oil, but i use the burts bees lemon butter cuticle cream.

i love it, only thing that doesnt make my nails peel anymore.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 11, 2006)

I have the lemon butter cuticle cream as well.

Well... I did have but I can't find it right now, I've been looking though haha... it smells sooo good and really does make a difference. I have Sally Hansen cuticle oil as well but I don't usually bother with that.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Dec 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, the Burt's Bees cream did absolutely nothing for my nails.

I use Solar Oil and yes I am happy with it. I no longer have dry, brittle, nails. I don't get hang nails anymore either.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Dec 12, 2006)

Solar Oil by Creative Nail Design. Yes.


----------



## katapilla (Dec 12, 2006)

solar oil without a doubt


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

None, but I know Solar Oil is good!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 14, 2006)

i don't use one !


----------



## Maysie (Dec 14, 2006)

I use this miracle of the dead sea stuff, it has a lemon scent to it. It's alright I guess but waaaay overpriced


----------



## countrygirl (Dec 15, 2006)

Another vote for Solar Oil!


----------



## itzmarylicious (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh i have that too!!!I agree on it being over priced.

The burtsbees did nothing for me also. I bought solar oil b/c so many of you here recommended it to me. It works sooo well!!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 16, 2007)

I make my own after buying TIPS and being totally disappointed in the price and that the "magic" ingredient is soybean oil... AKA your run of the mill veg. oil from the supermarket. I researched nail tips and found a recipe- 4 parts jojoba oil, 1 part Vit. E. 1 part sweet almond oil. 1 part rice bran (couldn't find that so I just make an oil) I put it in the old TIPS bottle and brush on then rub into cuticle.

One thing I did learn from TIPS--- add a little veg. oil (soybean oil) to your polish remover. It keeps nails from drying out and also seems to get the polish off quicker... maybe because the remover doesn't evaporate so quickly?


----------



## han (Mar 16, 2007)

solar oil.. im very happy with it.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 16, 2007)

sephora's.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 17, 2007)

don't use one. I just push the cuticles back after I take a shower, and keep my hands moisturized.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 6, 2007)

burt's cuticle cream and i love it.


----------



## LVA (Apr 6, 2007)

I use regular Vitamin E oil and it works realli well for me


----------



## Venezia (Apr 7, 2007)

Solar Oil for me too... Im very happy with it ... use it on my dry lips too!


----------



## Beth3 (Nov 13, 2007)

My nail tech gave me a bottle of Solar oil. I must say that it is the cats meow.


----------



## anjuu (Nov 18, 2007)

i use the burt's bees lemon cream.... i like the way it smells


----------



## Keely_H (Nov 24, 2007)

Plain old EVOO works for me.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't use an oil, I just moisturise my hands. I might have to look into some of these.. it seems like a tie between solar oil and burt's bees cuticle cream at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 25, 2007)

Every time I use EVOO for cooking, I rub it into my cuticles before washing my hands. I try to use my Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Summer Hill Hand Therapy every chance I get, and at work, I use Miso Pretty Hand &amp; Body Cream. Whenever I'm actually doing my nails, I use Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream.


----------



## weedita (Feb 11, 2008)

I alternate between Creative Solar Oil and J.R. Watkins Lemon Creme (available at Wal-mart)


----------



## rita1979 (Feb 13, 2008)

solar oil!


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 13, 2008)

Another solar oil fan here. I love it, I would bathe in this stuff if I could lol


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 13, 2008)

Solar oil and very happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Happyface275 (Apr 25, 2012)

Solar oil. Pricey but worth it TOTALLY. The only thing that moisturizes my dry cuticles. I use it on my toenails as well as my finger nails.


----------



## handygir1 (Apr 30, 2012)

+1 for Solar Oil. It's soooooooooooooo good.


----------



## carolita (May 20, 2012)

I must try this Solar Oil everybody speaks of... At the moment I use Avon's Lavender Cuticle Oil (which is alright I guess) and also their Mira-Cuticle Cream which is one of my HG products!


----------



## MakeupA (May 20, 2012)

I use Julep's cuticle oil. I love the way it smells but now I want to try Solar Oil too!


----------



## divadoll (May 20, 2012)

Jojoba oil. ...no name, no additives.


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 20, 2012)

I just started using Essie Apricot Cuticle Oil and I like it so far. It's not spectacular but it does the job.


----------



## carolita (May 22, 2012)

Okay update! I've tried Solar Oil now and I'm throwing the Avon Lavender Cuticle Oil in the trash. This stuff is a little bottle of miracle! I didn't realize how bad the Avon one was until I tried this - it seemed to moisturize pretty well, but it left my hands very oily and after washing my hands 2-3 times my cuticles were back to looking dry and unappealing. But Solar Oil...wow! It goes into the skin so well and leaves no oily residue after I rub it in, plus it leaves my cuticles moisturized for the whole day, even when I wash my hands repeatedly. I'm amazed! Totally recommend it to everyone who wears nail polish often or who have problems with dry hands and nails


----------

